
ReactOS 0.4.12 - conductor
https://reactos.org/project-news/reactos-0412-released
======
tombert
I ask here after every ReactOS release...does anyone here run ReactOS full
time? Is it stable enough now to be used as a normal desktop OS? What does it
give you over Wine?

I'm genuinely asking this; I'd like to get my grandmother off of Windows XP,
and there was some piece of software (some weird productivity pack that she
loves for some reason) that I couldn't get working with Wine.

~~~
qubex
I’ve used it to run some old Windows95 programs in a virtualised environment.
I had easier ways of doing it but I decided to do it the hard way, and it
isn’t a disappointing experience. Just an empty one.

------
jancsika
Can I use ReactOS as a CI runner in gitlab to build a Windows installer?

I'm currently using msys2 as the build environment-- does that run reliably on
ReactOS? If not, is there another free build environment that runs reliably on
ReactOS?

~~~
jkirsteins
I don’t know about ReactOS but you can use Docker with wine and WiX to build
MSIs without a Windows server: [https://github.com/suchja/wix-
toolset](https://github.com/suchja/wix-toolset)

~~~
Bouncingsoul1
Off topic, but thank you, I have an interview on friday and the have WiX in
their nice to have list, thought it was about the websitebuilder(didn't do to
much research yet), which would be odd since its a C# job and well i never had
to build installers. Naming things is hard

------
boyadjian
I like this project very much. Every time there is a release, I test it on
VirtualBox.

------
turbo_fart_box
What is ReactOS used for? I have been fascinated by it since I was a kid

~~~
lotyrin
ReactOS is a full OS so, unlike Wine, I believe you can load drivers that
target Windows, which might be important if you have a piece of expensive
hardware that only has official drivers for a legacy release?

------
pcdoodle
If there's a matching SBC for react someday, I could see this taking off
immensely.

~~~
faissaloo
ReactOS for ARM is already a thing so it's not out if the question

------
d33
Is it just me or the release was rather... underwhelming? I failed to see any
major progress in the device compatibility department - usually releases had
at least a few such highlights.

~~~
userulluipeste
They mention Intel e1000 NIC driver, among others.

~~~
user5994461
That's the main network card simulated by VmWare and VirtualBox, since pretty
much the dawn of virtualization. I can't stop but think that ReactOS must be
broken as hell if it didn't even have this working.

------
jacobush
Someone should combine it with the DOS POS software from the other day.

~~~
viraptor
That would be more of freedos territory, I believe.
[https://www.freedos.org/](https://www.freedos.org/)

~~~
iosonofuturista
I don't think it's in any way a coincidence, that the third screenshot on the
freedos page is that exact POS software.

------
tutfbhuf
This is not to be confused with react the js framework.

